
Steve Wozniak is not boring - lordelph
https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/pkg/namesgenerator/names-generator.go#L594
======
lordelph
If you don't name a Docker container, you get a name composed of a random
adjective and scientist/hacker, e.g. "gifted_turing"

But you will never get a container called "boring_wozniak"

Not sure why they didn't just remove the boring adjective, but it made me
smile...

